# Forum Other Languages Slavic languages Bosnian, Croatian, Serbian  Novi Sad and Valjevo

## Tambakis

Does anyone know anything about the Serbian courses offered in Novi Sad and Valjevo.  http://www.azbukum.org.yu/language.htm  http://www.languageschoolsguide.com/lis ... sting=9945 
Has anyone ever been, or known anyone who's gone?

----------

